# Indian Stick Insects as Chameleon food



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone feeding these to their Chameleons? I'm told they're a good feeder but having kept them myself am doubtful as there's nothing to them really.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Wouldnt the food be poisonous to them anyway?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

yes it would i have said this before but will say it again.....NOT TO BE USED AS FEEDER FOOD....unless you wanna damage your reps of course then be my guest. *shrugs* they do eat leaves toxic to you pets.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Never tried myself but I've been told the indians will eat romain lettuce which isn't toxic in any way as far as I know?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Never tried myself but I've been told the indians will eat romain lettuce which isn't toxic in any way as far as I know?


Sometimes they will, my friend/the owner of this account used to feed her stick insects romaine lettuce if need be but she said alot of them would rather starve then eat it. I would have thought also that they would be hard to digest.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesn't sound like they're worth trying then. They seem to be a popular choice over the pond.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm..would rose be toxic to the reps?
I dont tink they would be much of a food, they have hardly anything on them, its all "shell".


----------

